# new Babies and update photos!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Sterling my blue bermese had 9 today, ive kept back 6 i think are all males, ive read males can be milk greedy so i hope she can cope, if not i could try to foster some to ivory. The dad is a agouti pied.









***** two girls, both parents are agouti pied









and Ivorys girls, she is white with faint tan markings and dad is agouti pied


----------



## MouseMischief (Feb 25, 2011)

They're cute!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i have pm you  they r v cute


----------



## Oneweek22 (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the black and white mousy


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, so far ivorys other one is a bit behind the black baby but she is catching up fast


----------



## meece (Jan 27, 2011)

They are gorgeous, congrats x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ill have to get new photos today as the smaller girl from the second litter colour i cant figure out at all


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

The black and white one is gorgeous, but they are all very nice.x look forward to updates on them.x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you, heres todays pics of the ivorys and ***** litters.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

absolutely gorjous!!!


----------



## gothling (Jan 6, 2011)

aww i do like what i have from now on decided to call cow mice. moo


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

updated update photos

****'s and Ivory's
eyes are opening now.









and sterlin's









































and sterlin hiding away from the pesky babys, she has even built her own nest away from them lol


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

awww they are looking gorjous. love the pic of mum


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

Aw, look at poor Mum trying to get a break! Love it!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

one of the black males did a runner! moving them to clean and he jumped out of my hands and ran under the units. had to get someone to help me pull them all out then chaced him around the room. managed to get hold of a leg and tail and got him back with the rest safe and sound. I defernatly will not be keeping him lol only 2 weeks and allready a trouble maker! no wonder mum built herself her own nest.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

lol awww bless them


----------

